# Two questions



## Tortoise (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi, I cut a mesquite fork around mid-late July and sealed the ends with polyurethane. Does anyone know how much longer I should let it dry?

Also, on my previous slingshot, my therabands would get nicked and develop holes that grew over time. I took a few fork hits that made the forks a lot rougher though, do sharp edges cause the bands to get damaged? Unfortunately I had to retire that slingshot, it was my first.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes. Sharp edges cause bands to wear faster. General rule of thumb for fork drying is a year per inch of thickness... Set it and forget it.  if patience is not your strong suit, dry it in the microwave 30 sec on let it cool down... 30 sec on cool down. At least 20min for a cool down in between. Take longer if you can. Just nuke it slowly throughout the day. Careful not to cook it


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 28, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Yes. Sharp edges cause bands to wear faster. General rule of thumb for fork drying is a year per inch of thickness... Set it and forget it.  if patience is not your strong suit, dry it in the microwave 30 sec on let it cool down... 30 sec on cool down. At least 20min for a cool down in between. Take longer if you can. Just nuke it slowly throughout the day. Careful not to cook it


Thanks for the help. I'll definitely try the microwave idea, hopefully I don't start a campfire in my microwave haha.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've used the microwave for quite a few forks and I haven't blown one up yet.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Sharp edges cause bands to wear faster. General rule of thumb for fork drying is a year per inch of thickness... Set it and forget it.  if patience is not your strong suit, dry it in the microwave 30 sec on let it cool down... 30 sec on cool down. At least 20min for a cool down in between. Take longer if you can. Just nuke it slowly throughout the day. Careful not to cook it
> ...


Be careful not to burn it.....ESPECIALLY if you have a wife person around!


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

the best of luck... microwave beats a year


----------

